# Server und Client



## Heiland (4. Feb 2006)

Hi!

Ich muss einen Server schreiben, der an einem PC im Internet läuft. Über den Clienten soll man sich auf dem Server PC einloggen können. Allerdings will ich dazu nicht extra einen ftp server installieren müssen. Ich möchte Server und Client selbst schreiben. Sobald man eingeloggt ist, soll man sich dateien runterladen können und durch die Ordner browsen können. Meine Frage ist, wie man soetwas realisiert. Was im Server alles laufen muss usw.

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen!
MfG, Heiland


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2006)

hum? der client schickt an den server was er sehen will, der server schickt an den client das, was er zu sehen bekommt. läuft bei keinem protokoll anders ab  wirf doch mal ein blick in das FTP protokoll.
oder was ist dir jetzt _genau_ unklar?


----------



## Heiland (4. Feb 2006)

Ja, ich frage mich nur, ob man das mit einem einfachen Socket und einem Clienten realisieren könnte.


----------



## Icewind (4. Feb 2006)

warum nicht?? is ned so schwer das ganze...
allerdings wäre ein ftp server imo einfacher und schneller, ausser wenn du erfahrungen beim coden von client server anwendungen sammeln willst...


----------



## Heiland (4. Feb 2006)

Genau das  ich will Erfahrung sammeln.

Ich möchte dann eben über den Socket-Server dateien Laden können vom Server PC. Welcher Port muss da eigentlich offen sein?
Sonst dürfte das wohln nicht gehen ohne offenen Port!


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Feb 2006)

Sowas musst du halt alles selber festlegen. Welcher Port? Welche Befehle gibt es? Was für Befehle zum Beenden der Verbindung? Wie funktioniert das übertragen einer neuen Datei? Wie kann man sich anmelden, was für ein Algorithmus wird zum sicheren Übertragen verwendet? Kannst ja mal anschauen, wie das bei FTP gelöst wurde, und zwar im RFC 959.


----------



## Dukel (4. Feb 2006)

Ich würde erstmal zum üben einen Einfachen Server (echo) schreiben und dann komplexere Dinge wie Filetransfer dazubauen.


----------



## Heiland (5. Feb 2006)

Jo, das mit dem echo hab ich schon. Hab jetzt einen Befehl "ls" wie bei Linux nachprogrammiert, der mir die Dateien des Server-Rechners anzeigen kann. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich durch die ganzen Ordner des ServerPCs browsen kann  Hab lang überlegt, aber habe keinen Plan wie das gehen soll. Dann brauche ich eigentlich "nur" noch einen Befehl, der Dateien runterladen und hochladen kann. Achja und Befehle auf dem Server Rechner ausführen wären auch gut...
MfG, Heiland


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Feb 2006)

Kannst ja einen befehl "chdir" einbauen, zusammne mit dem ls sollte man dann das bewerkstelligen können, sich im Client die Ordnerstruktur+Inhalte anzeigen zu lassen (wie bei einem FTP Programm).
Dann machst du zB noch ein "getfile", bei dem du als Antwort die Datei kriegst (bei FTP wird da übrigens ein zusätzlicher Port für den Dateitransfer verwendet).
Und Befehle ausführen naja machst du dir halt auch einen Befehl dafür  Wobei du allerspätestens, wenn du so einen Befehl drinhast, dringend auch irgendeine Login Prozedur machen solltest.


----------



## climber (10. Feb 2006)

Hi zusammen,

würde das denn auch so gehen, dass z.B. der Server(auf einen Befehl vom Client hin) ein Objekt wie z.B eines von der Klasse JFileChooser erstellt und dass dann über einen ObjectStream an den Clienten schickt und der kann dann darauf zugreifen???

war nurmal so eine idee
lg
stefan


----------

